# is this champagne boy satin??and is defo champagne?



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i think this boy is defo satin, and breeder told me was champagne but im not good with colours. can someone please verify what he is please


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like a satin dove to me.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thats great thanks


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hard to tell from the picture, some chams can look silvery.

Try taking a picture in natural light, it should help


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> Hard to tell from the picture.


There is another thread about satins. You can tell for sure if he is satin or not, by the colour of his teeth. The pictures are on my homeopage too, see link below.

Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------

